# Lost orange watershed at triple drop(pine creek)



## Thompson (Jun 28, 2014)

Lost orange watershed with camera in it at the bottom of triple drop on the Arkansas. Had it on shore, river left, just below triple drop. It wasn't there when I went back, think it fell in the river. Would greatly appreciate getting it back! Thomas- 928-699-7266. Thx!!


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Call AHRA and Cks. Maybe even try AVA the raft company up by pine creek.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Thompson (Jun 28, 2014)

Thx tango, no luck yet...


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Thompson (Jun 28, 2014)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

